# Dowsett smashes uk 10 record



## jifdave (31 May 2014)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-new-british-10-mile-time-trial-record-124928

17:20!!!! 34.6mph


----------



## Herzog (31 May 2014)

jifdave said:


> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-new-british-10-mile-time-trial-record-124928
> 
> 17:20!!!! 34.6mph


Very tasty!


----------



## ayceejay (31 May 2014)

That's good news for me as I can do it in that time too times two.


----------



## MikeG (31 May 2014)

That's a ridiculous time.


----------



## cyberknight (31 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> That's a ridiculous time.


Too right he needs a few bricks in his panniers


----------



## ayceejay (31 May 2014)

The way I heard it was that, as a regular at CC he had picked up on some wisdom about base miles and bananas.


----------



## 333 (31 May 2014)

Thats an incredible time, unbelievable.


----------



## Saluki (1 Jun 2014)

Awesome. Well done Alex!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (1 Jun 2014)

And so....just another 7 or so minutes to shave off my PB and Dowsett is dust!


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2014)

Awesome. That is faster than I average during the week driving all over rural Lincolnshire.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> And so....just another 7 or so minutes to shave off my PB and Dowsett is dust!


I would need a TT bike along with a leg and lung transplant, i wonder if tony martin is using his ?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (1 Jun 2014)

cyberknight said:


> I would need a TT bike along with a leg and lung transplant, i wonder if tony martin is using his ?


 
His bike's unavailable, not sure about the legs and lungs. Might be worth asking the question!


----------



## jifdave (1 Jun 2014)

Im just guessing its a fast course and the 10mins difference between alex and me is all in the overshoes


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2014)

A mate was in the race and videoed the start. It didn'tlook that advadvantageous of a starting point, pushed off immediately into a 'T' junction and a left turn. He must of really smashed it after that!


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Jun 2014)

Did it on ADR carbon wheels too... Nice bit of advertising for my mate who owns the brand


----------



## GrasB (1 Jun 2014)

That's a gorgeous bit of road, A11 there has a really nice surface lovely and smooth. You also get really nice draft surfing from the cars & lorries doing >55mph.


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2014)

GrasB said:


> That's a gorgeous bit of road, A11 there has a really nice surface lovely and smooth. You also get really nice draft surfing from the cars & lorries doing >55mph.



So no doubt did most of the people who held the record before him.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> So no doubt did most of the people who held the record before him.



Considering the last 2 comp records and the courses they were set on.

Levens (Wiggo's Comp Record) has a gift hill and a very large RAB that can be taken on the tribars at very high speeds.

V718 (Hutch's Comp Record) is simply rapid as fark... nice surface, relatively sheltered, enough traffic for a tow without being too heavy as to be dangerous, SUPER fast finish section and if you you get a tail wind on the return you get pushed 6 mile since the return is further than the out leg.

Fast courses and fast conditions are simply part of the comp record breaking recipe.


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2014)

Rob, I have rode the 718 many times, it never got easier.

Regardless of other factors it is bloody fast time and full credit to him.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> Rob, I have rode the 718 many times, it never got easier.
> 
> Regardless of other factors it is bloody fast time and full credit to him.



I was agreeing with you, and giving some background for those not familiar with the courses, I know you have been around the block a bit


----------



## Stephen C (2 Jun 2014)

I assume that there is a bit of luck involved with traffic on the roundabout at the turn around? I live nearby and commute over the Four Went Ways roundabout every day and it is never quiet. 

It is a brilliant achievement, inspiring me to (consider) taking the plunge and having a go!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2014)

Stephen C said:


> *I assume that there is a bit of luck involved with traffic on the roundabout at the turn around?* I live nearby and commute over the Four Went Ways roundabout every day and it is never quiet.
> 
> It is a brilliant achievement, inspiring me to (consider) taking the plunge and having a go!



Yes, however events are not run at commuter hours  so it is more a case of not having any bad luck than needing good luck, events run on courses where during a risk assessment process the traffic count does not exceed a certain level at the time and date when an event would be run.

He destroyed the record to the degree that he would have had to have had some real bad luck on the turn to stop him getting the record.


----------



## montage (2 Jun 2014)

cyberknight said:


> I would need a TT bike along with a leg and lung transplant, i wonder if tony martin is using his ?



If you do somehow end up with Tony Martin's bike.... change the saddle !


----------

